# Trade: Fly Rods for Mountain Bike



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm hell bent on getting into better shape, etc... I need a bike suited for a dude that is 6'5"

I'd prefer a full suspension, if not, at least front suspension. I know there may be a few of you guys that have bikes sitting around that you haven't been on in years....

Here's the deal. I have 2 Scott G2 rods that I'd be willing to trade for the right bike. They retail for $700 each. Or if your bike isn't that HOT, I'll gladly trade one rod for it...

I have the 9' 4 wt, and the 8'4" 3 wt. Both are in pristine condition, and have the warranty card.

[email protected]


----------

